# leo not eating



## Samzo (Aug 7, 2005)

Im worried because my leo isnt eating anything and seems stressed... i have no clue why and also either him or the female are "passing through" their food. which is a bad sign. please can anyone help at all?


----------



## Andrew (Aug 7, 2005)

Keeping a male and female together is not a good idea. Put them together for breeding and thats it. Otherwise, the female will become very stressed(male will constantly be trying to breed).

But other than that it would be hard to identify a problem without knowing what your substrate, lighting, temps, etc are.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Samzo (Aug 7, 2005)

Hm ok. well i use the sand which has calcium in it (forgot what its called) the temp on the heated end is about 30c. i dont have lighting for the viv as they are nocturnal(didnt think id need it). could being woken in the day be stressful in anyway?


----------



## Ian (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi Sam,

Right, yeah, I would try what andrew said, and split them up, as it can cause stress although, I have kept males and females in together for a couple of years with no prolem. Also, have you checked them for worms? Did you say they are not excreting, or they are?

Another thing I would NOT reccomened is calci sand. The females can eat the sand to increase calcium levels, and can cause impaction, so if I was you, I would use play sand, that is a much safer option.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Aug 7, 2005)

ok ill change sand. they are excreeting whole food items, not ,not excreeting


----------



## Ian (Aug 7, 2005)

okay, I hope you got most of that n the chat room samzo, should help out a bit.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Aug 7, 2005)

yeah, i can already hear the locusts..


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 8, 2005)

Gotta point out, if you're using the 'actual' calci-sand, the grey powdery stuff then this isn't a danger when it comes to impaction, any other type could be though. What is their main diet? Does it vary and do you gutload and/or dust your food?

Dave


----------



## Samzo (Aug 8, 2005)

i want to mix their diet but they dnt eat crickets anymore,all they seem to eat is wax/meal worms. which i know are bad as main food. i do dust everything though and gutload


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 8, 2005)

You've got to be cruel to be kind mate, waxworms/mealworms really do not give them what they need, they give a little too much of what they shouldnt, and not quite enough of what they should. If you put crickets in with the geckos, they WILL eat when survival mode kicks in and tells them they have to eat whether it's their favourite or not. They can go on hunger strike for quite some time but it honestly doesn't hurt them and it will do them the world of good in the end.

Good luck.

Dave

P.s, tried silkworms??


----------



## Ian (Aug 8, 2005)

yeah, once on waxies, can be hard to wean back onto crix. I havent had that with my leos, as they will eat anything that moves, regardless of the size, but with my cham, and he didnt eat for almost 2 weeks!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Aug 8, 2005)

ok thanks for that. i put in a few smaller crix and he chased them but when they stopped moving he stopped being interested.. i swear if he wanted them hed eat them lol.. also i hvnt tryed silkworms, they good? ive never seen them for sale


----------

